# gimp dependency on python 2.7



## coyote_zed (Jun 12, 2020)

I was curious if there is a way to manually work around the dependency that gimp has on the py27-gimp package (at least when installing via pkg). I'm asking more so that I can learn ... definitely understand if this will come out in the wash with an update to gimp, but figured it couldn't hurt to ask. Especially when the py27-gimp package spits out a complaint that it's deprecated due to being based on a non-supported version of python.


----------



## Bill Evans at Mariposa (Jul 19, 2020)

Yeah, I have the same question. If 2021 rolls around and I need to install a new version of FreeBSD, I plan to install gimp from source, from gimp.org/source. If you scroll down that page, you'll notice that there are some dependencies you have to take care of first. Note that Python is not among them. But -- and this could be the rub -- To get those dependencies to work, they may themselves have dependencies; I haven't looked into that. And Python 2 may be among them. If so, you'll have to manually translate any Python 2 scripts to Python 3. There are tools and advice out there; it's pretty simple if you know Python.

I have the same situation with chromium, too. Sigh. Good luck, friend.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 19, 2020)

Do you have default_version =>python3.7 in make.conf? That might help. Check freshports if it specifically states that a py27 pkg is one of the dependencies.


----------



## jomonger (Jul 19, 2020)

As far as I know Gimp changed python2 to python3, but it didn't change it for plugins. I think that plugins will be in python3 in Gimp3 in future.

What Lamia says is propably true, but don't expect plugins to work.


----------



## George (Jul 19, 2020)

I think there is a bug report on this. PR 245519


----------



## coyote_zed (Jul 20, 2020)

Elazar said:


> I think there is a bug report on this. PR 245519


Thanks for the reference ... was wanting to make sure the issue was at least known about.


----------

